
Don't hire. Borrow underutilized workers from other companies (even competitors) - yongkookkim
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ultimate-sharing-share-your-workforce-yong-kim
======
AdmiralAsshat
If we just share all of our part-time workers with other companies, we can
have our businesses filled full-time without ever having to hire a full-time
employee! Think of all the money we will save in never having to provide
benefits to our employees!

~~~
qbrass
Temp agencies have existed for a while now.

